# Deep Tracks - Joni Mitchell - "Court and Spark" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

View attachment 105597


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the album in question.

The number of selections that you will be allowed to choose will vary from album to album but a higher number than that found in usual polls of this nature will be allowed so that album tracks (which form the foundation of "classic albums") will not be overshadowed by hit singles.

Please choose up to_ six_ selections for this particular poll.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Joni Mitchell - "Court and Spark" -

"Court and Spark" is the sixth studio album by Canadian singer-songwriter Joni Mitchell. It was an immediate commercial and critical success-and remains her most successful album. Released in January 1974, it infuses her folk rock style, which she developed throughout her previous five albums, with jazz inflections.

It reached No. 2 in the United States and No. 1 in Canada and eventually received a Double Platinum certification by the RIAA, the highest of Mitchell's career."

Honors -

February 27, 1974 Court and Spark certified Gold.

In 1974, Court and Spark was voted the 'Best Album of the Year' in The Village Voice Pazz & Jop critics poll.

In 2003, Court and Spark was ranked No. 111 on Rolling Stone magazine's list of the 500 Greatest Albums of All Time.

In 2006, Court and Spark was included in "1001 Albums You Must Hear Before You Die".

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

"Court and Spark" -






"Help Me" -






"Free Man in Paris" -






"People's Parties" -






"The Same Situation" -






"Car on a Hill" -






"Down to You" -






"Just Like This Train" -






"Trouble Child" -






"Twisted" -






"Raised on Robbery" -


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

"People's Parties" has the best lyrics - on a level with "The Hissing of Summer Lawns" and that's a really great lyric. The girl could write as well as paint! She kind of writes like a painter too - lots of colour and image, plus monochrome and black and "no colour, no contrast"


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Brilliant album production, great songs and arrangements and sequencing that flows beautifully. I always listen to this one from beginning to end. No favorites, it's all great. A peak year for Joni during her blossoming brilliant decade.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

les24preludes said:


> "People's Parties" has the best lyrics -
> 
> On a level with "The Hissing of Summer Lawns" and that's a really great lyric.


Just wanted to give you a head's up that any post with copyrighted lyrics will be deleted by the moderators.

Best, Syd.

Glad to see that you received the message in time to change your post.

If anyone else wants to see the change in how lyrics within posts are being handled you can read the last page of the "Music of Scotland" thread and you'll see a warning from a moderator in regards to the deletion of posts which contain copyrighted lyrics.


----------

